# VR6 Elring decompression head gasket on ebay... 8:5:1 - 3.6m anyone use this?



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Decompressi...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27bfa9622c 

saw this on ebay, if its a new part from elring that's pretty nifty. It doesn't look like a spacer but just a thick gasket?


----------



## Jugendlicher (Jul 18, 2012)

It is a spacer with an Elring gasket, nothing special.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

You've used it before? It seems to market itself as just a thick MLS head gasket, not something you have to take apart and spray with copper etc. 

The price is pretty good.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Interesting find.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

It is just a spacer sandwiched in an Elring gasket, just like many other companies offer in the US. The firm is known for making laser cut parts for various applications. They take a metal spacer that they cut and split a gasket down and reassemble it with new rivets. This is the same thing that I have done since the Mk4 12V gasket was first used. The same goes for G60, Euro 8V & 16V 2.0, ABA, 1.8T and FSI/TFSI motors. Nothing new and nothing innovative, just a new supplier of the same old part.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

I have one WP gasket. It is elring with spacer. Overall thickness is 1.6mm just like standart AAA paper type gasket so without lifting additionally the head I'm keeping the 9:1 CR of my Wiseco pistons. They are good seller. 

http://wp-spezialteile.de/shop/index.php?page=categorie&cat=12


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

vr-vagman said:


> I have one WP gasket. It is elring with spacer. Overall thickness is 1.6mm just like standart AAA paper type gasket so without lifting additionally the head I'm keeping the 9:1 CR of my Wiseco pistons. They are good seller.
> 
> http://wp-spezialteile.de/shop/index.php?page=categorie&cat=12


 this is EXACTLY what I am looking for. I have 9:1 pistons as well, but the metal gasket of the mk4 will raise the compression. Also I probably for the life of me will never get my turbo off my manifold with out a whole bunch of bs, so if its all riveted and nice together, it will make it easier to put on, put the head on with turbo and manifold, then put my arp studs in, then tighten. 

So basically the one you bought is just a mk3 MLS version? There is no steel spacer inside? I'm debating doing a lowering gasket/steel what have you on my current motor in the car, and then i'll have it around to lower the compression even further in the future, if 9:1 is still not enough. I've read some debate whether having the spacer with forged pistons is, or isn't a good idea. :beer:


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

I see that its 107 euros, a bit steep. The spacer plates are pretty cheap, since I am here in Germany for another month I might grab one just to lower the compression of my current motor and experience some 42# file upgrade. 

Ih the long run, a fully built 9:1, how much compression/boost pressure should it take before you should consider even going lower? I currently have a Precision t3/t4 60 trim .67 a/r. Its at 11 psi. 

Basically i'll ask again a bit clearer, is it defeating the purpose having a stainless spacer with HG sandwiched AND forged pistons 9:1? Or is it a benefit? Or not matter at all? 

What spacer thickness 1.5, 2.0, 2.5 mm will give me roughly 9:1 when I use the mk4 MLS HG outer pieces with the copper spray? 

40 euros for a spacer is pretty impressive. You can get a MLS HG from fourseasons for about 50 bucks shipped. That gets me a spacer with HG for a very good deal. 

The whole kit is tempting as well, but the price jumps up pretty high when they include the refabbed gasket on the spacer. 40 euros to 107 euros is a leap.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm in Europe too. Yes , 107 euros look a bit pricey but if you spend 40 euros on spacer, then another 40 on MK4 metal gasket... it is almost equal to 107 but for 107euros you get finished product and you don't have to worry about the proper assembly. I'm not rich guy but decided 20-30 euros are not big difference. 
The OEM metal gasket thikness is 0.64mm. The OEM paper type one is about 1.6mm (compressed. I measured my old one after removal) There is 1mm spacer added between layers of my (the pictured one) WP head gasket, so final thickness is about 1.6mm. If you instal metal HG without spacer, your CR with 9:1 pistons would jump to about 10:1. 
IMHO it is compulsory to use metal HG on turbo setup. 
How much boost with 9:1 is very "stretchy" question. It depends on many things, starting with the fuel used, cams, manifolds, ECU, knock control, engine temperature managment, intercooler efficiency...


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

None of the setups on their website, with gasket offer a 9:1 compression ratio... which is strange. The c2 and others offer 9:1 with I believe a 2mm thick steel spacer and the mk4 split gasket. 

I can swing 30 euros while i'm here for a spacer to stick in my luggage. They go for significantly more used or new with gasket back home. 

They just offer a bunch of different thicknesses and I just wanted to confirm that 2.0mm was the one go to go for. In the future, when I run my bullet proof block that HG you have in there is differently worth the consideration. I saw one like this offered in the US and it was about 250 dollars plus shipping. 

Is having a spacer a benefit on a block with pistons, does it make the head to block connection stronger or is it more prone to say leaky hg with higher compression. I may have read this somewhere on here but i don't remember, a good reason to go for pistons and say a non spacer with this type of gasket you have.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

well I went for the 2mm one, 43 euros shipped. It will be a nice parting gift when I come home next month.


----------

